# MBTI type and how you read



## bananacrab (May 15, 2010)

Quick survey, because I'm curious if there's a relationship between MBTI type and reading style/habits.

1. What's your MBTI type?
2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)
4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)
5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?
6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

*1. What's your MBTI type?*
INTJ

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)*
Fast, usually faster than most but certainly not the fastest. Apparently I'm around 500wpm. 

*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)*
Visual, most of the time. Sometimes auditory, but rarely... Words are more like symbols to me (not exactly, but close). Though, as an aside, I do subvocalize when I write.

*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)*
Distracted. Books are great and I love to read, but they never capture 100% of my attention (and when they do it's usually a bad sign). Not related to "I'm enjoying this book and can't put it down!" because that's different.

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*
Skimmer. Who needs details >_>

*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*
Both, I guess? I read from start to finish, but I do re-read certain passages if I forget something or skimmed over an important detail. I don't read the ending first or anything like that.

*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*
Mostly only fiction, specifically fantasy or sci-fi. I hate past-oriented real-world fiction, like a story set in the 1920's; mystery and drama usually bores me. Always exceptions, of course.


----------



## psychswot (Dec 22, 2011)

Here it goes...

1. What's your MBTI type?
ENTP
2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
Slow (though it's hard to ignore my tendency to get distracted, as it's a big part of my slow-ness.. my mind wanders while I'm reading so I have to go back and read it again - that said I tend to recall what I read really well once it finally gets read).
3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)
Auditory.
4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)
Super distracted.
5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?
Every detail if it's of importance. If it's something less important (e.g. Terms and Conditions), I can skim.
6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
Skipping about.
7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?
Non-fiction all the way. That way I learn something. I do find some fiction enjoyable, but really only if I identify with the main character. Fantasy and sci-fi is pretty much lost on me (except if it makes a political statement.. like 1984.. )


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

*1. What's your MBTI type?* INTJ

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)* Fast.

*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)* Very visual, which is why I can read fast. If I try to make the words audible, then I slow down a lot. 

*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)* I get totally lost in the book. I tune everything out and focus completely. 

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?* I skim... I read subconsiously, so I dont' get most of the details, but I'm recreating scenes in my mind all the time. 

*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?* Definitely beginning to end, and I rarely go back. 

*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?* I love fiction, as I use it as an escape, but I tend to read more non-fiction these days. (I read the non-fiction slower. Physics textbooks are hard to digest at full pace  )


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

*1. What's your MBTI type?*

INFP

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)*

I usually read at a very rapid speed.


*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)*

100% auditory. I pronounce everything inwardly. 

*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)*

Assuming the book is interesting, it easily gets my focus. But even though I generally stay focused, there is still some part of my mind that is whispering links to other things as I read. I'm a bit of a multidisciplinarian thinker. I will read, say, about a girl discovering she is gifted with telekenisis power. That will make me wonder about magically gifted people in general, and the origins of gifts. I will continue to read and analyse the matter of magical gifts at the same time.

Windows will form in my head. One window will show the girl react at this shocking discovery. Another window will produce thoughts of random "Nymma-invented" people will other gifts, showing them off(An old dude flying, a maid controlling the minds of twins and posessing them like puppets,etc. What is weird is that I don't see their faces or powers yet I know which powers they have, or at least, the concept of other powers is awake in my conscience. Like a chain of thoughts. So yeah, it's not very visual, more like a window of thoughts. The images are distant, if there at all. I would say that the...squelet of the concepts are seen, but not the actual things or details...very hard to explain). A third window will "show" ( or activate the thought in my mind or whatever) the possible causes of gifts, like different DNA material,brain cells accessing unknown part, brain modifying brain, etc. As I continue to read, I will be aware of the girl evolving through her life-changing moment/revelation, the possibilities of causes accumulating, the scenarios of magically gifted people switching, and the windows being linked with each other. I will feel/sense these concepts. I will think about these concepts. I will visually be aware of the structure, whether it is a chain of trees, windows, channels,etc being interconnected in some kind of diagram. I always see the diagram/shape. The images of those events will be foggy and distant at best. They will be represented in symbols in the diagram. Those symbols are of subjective nature(someone else couldn't use them because it doesn't make any sense, or at least not any agreed upon sense), not universal ones, but it works for me because because it makes me think/be aware of the events being played in my mind. They're always moving, reshaping themselves. 

I cannot learn in the visual way. I'm a verbal learner. I have a rubbish visual imagination, probably because of my terrible observation skills. 

Then I will finish the book. The structure will disappear. If I wish to, I will be able to recall anything from the book(assuming I didn't skim it) or any connection/tangents I made during the processing of text. So see, I was focused all the time even if I thought of other things when reading. I hardly pause when I read-if it is fascinating, that is. When the reading is boring and I'm unmotivated, it's another story. When I'm unmotivated, I obviously delete the reading from my mind and concentrate just on other things, even if they're things connected with the reading. It's a matter of willpower vs. lazyness, really. 

I always block things from my external environnment, though. I'm never aware of them, unless I get desperate because the book has broken new records of boringness. But that's just in extreme cases. My arm can be numb for half an hour, my fingernails can ache, but I will usually not notice if I'm in a fluffy reading bubble. It's a bad habit, because my health has declined because I have ignored it/not noticed it in favor of doing hobbies of mine. 

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*

I always skim when reading. Details bore me and they're often unimportant. 


*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*

That depends. If I'm reading a book, I prefer not to spoil the ending, so I read in the right order. Suspense is very thrilling... In rare cases, I have done the skipping in literature reading because I had wrongly dismissed a large chunk of text as irrelevant to the big picture or useless at entertaining me. Then I realized later on in the book that some information was missing and needed to go back to read the skipped parts to gain more awareness of the situation. If I'm reading something of a more informative nature, I tend to skip back and forth. This habit permits me to have a more global understanding first, take the time to reflect on it, then fill the blanks/deepen the understanding when needed. In my experience, it's more efficient. 

*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*

Fiction. Non-fiction doesn't interest me. Rarely will I find something that's unusual enough to keep my attention. I don't even watch the news because I find the "real world" too boring, so why would I read about common/real things on my free time? Because that's how I pick my books: by the level of originality. There has to be some highly imaginative, unthought of before element in the plot, way of conveying meaning, universe or writing style for me to even consider reading it. I prefer the Fantasy and science-fiction genres as they allow more room for novelty in them-new creatures, new worlds, new laws of nature... It gets you to explore other possibilities, prespectives, to detach from invisible unquestioned restrictions, to synthetize more profoundly the makings of creation, demonstrations(symbolism), it gives you fresh production(novelty stimulation), more food to ponder on... 

I've found that I've gained more insights through the imagination in literature(in my own musings in daydreaming time too, but that's another story) than in layed out facts/character progression. For me, true education gets obtained by originality.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

*1. What's your MBTI type?* XXXX 

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)* My mind wanders a lot, I think this makes me somewhat of a slow reader. If I read an interesting part, I'm very likely to start creating my own story in my head about that part I just read. Yeah, it can take me a while to get through a book based on that alone. But if that's considered a distraction in which we are ignoring, then I can read fairly quickly - I just won't grasp onto much of what I am reading. 

*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)* Definitely auditory. 

*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.*) As said in Q2, I get distracted very easily. My own thoughts distract me more than external stimuli, I think. 

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?* Definitely a skimmer. 

*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?* I skip around. I try to stay on one page and not get too far ahead, but assuming one page has five paragraphs, I am very likely to read paragraph 1, then 5, and then read 2-4 (not necessarily in order) in order to see what I missed out on between paragraphs 1 and 5. 

*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?* I would say fiction, as most the things I read tend to be sci-fi related; however, non-fiction is nice as well - I like learning things that I can actually apply in the real world, not just my own mind.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

1. INTJ
2. Fast
3. Auditory
4. Easy to concentrate
5. Detail
6. Straight line
7. Non-fiction, but only because I can't find many fiction books that I like. However, if you compared my favorite fiction books to my favorite non-fiction books, fiction would always win. Its just that theres far less of them.


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

1. ESFP
2. Fast
3. Auditory
4. If enjoying the book, I will get super-focused on only it. But if I'm not interested, anything can distract me. (And I mean anything!)
5. Bit of both, if I get what is going on in the paragraph, I'll just skim. But normally I'm pretty detailed in reading.
6. Begging to end, I think of a book as a journey. Take in everything right away, go back and re-read once you've completed the journey.
7. Fiction, but a good non-fiction is always welcome!


----------



## Dorigen (Dec 24, 2011)

1. I've no idea yet due to being new to the theory, I'm certain of some form of Judger.
2. I'm a reasonably slow reader, as I like to take in every word and every detail.
3. I pronounce each word in my head, so I suppose auditory, but I do vividly visualize each scenario as I read through it.
4. I concentrate on what I'm reading very well, though I will constantly mentally extrapolate and inductively reason regarding what I'm reading, trying to decipher any clues to future plot twists.
5. As said above, I pay attention to every detail.
6. I read in a very straight line, from beginning to end, completely sequentially.
7. I read both with roughly equal frequency - maybe very slightly more non-fiction than fiction, but I'd have to go back and check that. I really think they may well be completely equal.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

1. ISTP
2. Very fast, but I get distracted easily.
3. Visual, which greatly helps my reading speed
4. Distracted
5. Skim summaries (e.g. Sparknotes or chapter reviews) first, THEN read the actual piece
6. Depends what kind of book it is.
7. Nonfiction is definitely preferable.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

1. What's your MBTI type? INTP
2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.) I think I'm a slow reader, because I try to comprehend everything as I read it. I am afraid I might miss some important point and lose the meaning of the whole text. But I don't know how fast other people read. I also read the words in my head as if I'm saying them. Like, I hear the words in my head. I've tried to just look at the words without saying them in my head, but it's quite difficult.
3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.) Haha, I guess I'm an auditory learner!
4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.) If I am enjoying what I am reading, I don't notice what's going on around me. But if it's something I have to read and I don't particularly like it, anything will distract me and it's quite frustrating.
5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer? I read and pay attention to every detail.
6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading? I do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and rereading.
7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction? I read more nonfiction. When I was a kid and a young teenager I enjoyed some fiction. But these days I can't bring myself to read anything that doesn't help me gain some piece of information that I have been seeking.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

1. ENTJ
2. Very fast. I can skim at 700+ wpm with nearly perfect comprehension
3. Visual. Pronouncing as fast as I read would sound like an old walkman on FAST fast forward. lol
4. Very rarely do I get distracted. I immerse myself in the reading.
5. I skim unless I pick up that a detail is particularly important.
6. Due to my skimming, I often go back to look up a particular detail. However, I never go too far forward.
7. I enjoy both about equally, but I read about 10/1 nonfiction to fiction. It just seems like nonfiction usually has more immediate value. On the other hand, the escape and mental exercise of fiction is merit enough to consider it generally worthwhile on its own. Again, I like both.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

*1. What's your MBTI type?*

INFJ.

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader?*

I am a pretty quick reader, depending on how much I am imagining what's going on in the book.

*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader?*

I am an auditory reader myself. It's pretty irritating that when I'm not reading aloud and I keep trying to mouth the words, even with my mouth closed. lol 

*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations?* 

If I'm into a really good book, I find it incredibly easy to stick to it, even when sometimes distracted. But no, I'm not very easily distracted when reading.

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*

I've been known to skim when I need to, but otherwise, I do pay attention to just about every detail.

*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*

I tend to skip back and forth at times, which I attribute to my hyper personality sometimes. But I can mostly ready from beginning to end regardless.

*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*

I read more non-fiction these days, definitely.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> *1. What's your MBTI type?*
> INTJ
> 
> *2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)*
> ...


^Same, just INFx. I also noticed that I don't read the letters in words, my eyes just skim over the word and I know what it means, but sometimes I misread and have to backtrack to see why the sentence didn't make sense.


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

bananacrab said:


> Quick survey, because I'm curious if there's a relationship between MBTI type and reading style/habits.
> 
> 1. What's your MBTI type?
> 2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
> ...


*1. What's your MBTI type?
* INTJ
*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
* Fast*
3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)
* Both*
4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)
* Distracted*
5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?
* Skimmer....I don't liked details*
6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
* Both*
7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*
Non-fiction. I don't read much actually.


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

1. _What's your MBTI type?_
INFP

2._ Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)_
Pretty fast reader. Sometimes I have to go back and read over things more slowly a second time because I tend to skim over them too quickly.

3. _Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)_
Not entirely sure, to be honest....
I guess I kind of pronounce the words in my head, but I don't pronounce each syllable. Kind of like a character in those Animal Crossing games 
So, I guess that would be closer to auditory.

4._ Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)_
When I'm enjoying the book, I'm absorbed into it and find it very easy to concentrate. If it's a book that I don't particularly enjoy, or that I'm just starting out, I just have to be in the right mood/environment to concentrate.

5. _Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?_
I'd consider myself a skimmer, unless the details are interesting.

6. _Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?_
Skipping back and forth 
I skip forward sometimes to see if a certain character survives, or if a certain couple gets together, so that I have something to look forward to  I can't help it.
I also go back to my favorite parts and read them multiple times before I'm done with the book.

7. _Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?_
Mostly fiction, but I'm starting to get into more nonfiction.


----------



## musicalmeggie (Sep 26, 2011)

1. What's your MBTI type?

ENFP

2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)

Hard to say... I read books for fun really fast but I struggle with reading for school. 

3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)

Auditory


4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)

Both? =P 

5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?

Skim 

6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?

Skipping around and rereading

7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?

For fun definitely fiction


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

1. What's your MBTI type?
ESTP

2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
Im fast, but when im doing research on something ill breeze through it really fast, then read it again slower, and put lots of annotations

3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)
Im a visual learner. I dont learn all that well sitting in front of a professor and listening to a lecture. If i make the time to actually study i retain a lot more information.

4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)
I usually pop some classical music into my headphones and then read, it prevents any distraction  which im VERY prone to

5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?
Depends on what im reading. if its for leisure then i usually skim, if its research than i pay attention to EVERYTHING.

6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
I do a straight line, but will often reread the chapter after i just read it

7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?
Non-fiction. I loathe having to read fantasy and fiction, im more into biography's and sometimes research articles that tickle my fancy


----------



## human (Dec 23, 2010)

bananacrab said:


> Quick survey, because I'm curious if there's a relationship between MBTI type and reading style/habits.


*1. What's your MBTI type?* INFJ
*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? * - Slow-ish, although it's always relative, right?
*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader?* Auditory.
*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate? *Once I get started, concentration comes easily. 
*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer? * Every detail.
*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?* Beginning to end.
*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?* 50/50, although a lot of the nonfiction that I read is theory about fiction.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

bananacrab said:


> Quick survey, because I'm curious if there's a relationship between MBTI type and reading style/habits.
> I think bolding the answers is more likely to bring attention to your replies guys.
> 
> 1. What's your MBTI type?
> ...


*I rarely read fiction.*


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Post FAIL!!! Well, I can't edit it but you get the point.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

1. What's your MBTI type?
ISFP

2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
It depends on the book. Fast if I am enjoying it, and slow if not.

3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)
Visual.

4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)
Only if I have something going on in my life.

5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?
Depends if I am enjoying the book.

6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
Beginning to end.

7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?
Non-Fiction, but I really need to start reading more fiction.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

*1.What's your MBTI type?*
ENTP

*Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)*
I am normally a slow reader, but occasionally I will blaze through a couple of paragraphs. I will admit, I find it really difficult to stay focused and experience “reading fatigue” after around an hour of reading.

*Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)*
Fascinating question! I am definitely an Auditory reader.. Never noticed that everyone else wasn’t auditory lol

*Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)*

If I am really enjoying it, my “reading fatigue” is slightly delayed... But I struggle to stay focused at the best of times (I usually read multiple books at the same time). 


*Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*

I am usually detailed reader, hence why I am quite slow.

*Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*

I read in a straight line.. I usually struggle to finish the book because I will lose interest in the plot or figure out the plot before I finish and just stop.

*Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*

I read more non-fiction as I love to learn about a variety of issues (global politics, psychology, science etc).


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Interesting threat idea
1. What's your MBTI type? 
INTP most likely at times I can use Ne more.
2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
I would say slow. I like to savour the story
3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? 
Both which meant that it was a challeging excercise when I started, since my mind wanted to interpret both at the same time. Possibly the reason why I have gotten confortable with slow reading.
4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations?
A parallel thought usually the result of a restless Ne
5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?
I look at the scence holistically, but I do skim over the physical descriptions of people. I would rather make my own image of them unless it is critical to the story, which means it will be revisited. (i.e. Hermione was very hot in my version of the book)
6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
Beggining to end so I dont ruin the ride.
7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?
Fiction mostly, but I also enjoy the latter if it is instructive instead of anecdotal.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

*1. What's your MBTI type?*
INTJ
*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)*
In-between. 
*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader?*
Auditory
*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)*
Distracted by TV, people talking, music. Imagined continuations of the story usually happen when I'm done with a chapter and put the book down. 
*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*
Skimmer generally. 
*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*
I skip back and forth with text involving fact/new things I'm learning, or news articles. I'd read more beginning-to-end if it was fiction. 
*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?
*Fiction


----------



## Avi_D (Dec 30, 2015)

That was listening to me talk...I'm an INTP though. Good to know INTJ's get distracted as well


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

1. What's your MBTI type?

INFJ

2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)

Fast

3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)

A bit of both. I'm an auditory person, so I imagine the soundscape as well as visualizing. I also have a very clear idea of character voices and I think some parts of the book are verbatim as I'm reading.

4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)

If I'm enjoying the book, I get sucked in entirely.

5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?

Also depends on if I'm enjoying the book. If I care, I want to know every detail. If I don't, skim.

6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?

I might re-read a few favorite scenes, especially if the plot becomes tumultuous, but usually I just read in a straight line.

7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?

Fiction.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

*1. What's your MBTI type? *
INFP

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)*
slow, I feel like part of this is wanting to take my time and savor it and not feeling a particular drive to get to the climax or conlcusion, I want to be immersed in the journey, (or something like that). But also partly just... something like my eyes not processing larger chunks at a time or something. I'm not sure.

*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)*
uh.... I think I do both? I think I start out somewhat hearing the words, but as I get into it then I'm not conscious of the words and am just seeing/feeling/hearing what's decribed

*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)*
most of the time I get very sucked into what I'm reading and am mostly oblivious to the world around me. I do sometimes stop to contemplate ideas sparked by what I'm reading 

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*
can't skim for the life of me

*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*
hmm... with non-fiction I might do more skipping, with fiction I do more straight through unless I'm not sure I'm going to think the outcome is worth the trouble, then I may check the ending before deciding whether I want to continue investing myself in the characters/world/story or not, and sometimes I'll check a previous part of the book for something that could be connected to the present part of it if I don't remember the details clearly enough.

*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*
fiction, though I like both. I'm more prone to picking up a non-fiction out of curiosity and then getting distracted from it, whereas with fiction it's rare that I won't finish a book.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

> 1. What's your MBTI type?


INTJ 



> 2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)


Fast



> 3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)


Auditory



> 4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)


If I'm enjoying, concentrated.



> 5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?


Skimmer, but I need to get the main point. If I don't, details are needed.



> 6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?


Linear, but I may reference back to certain parts to confirm theming or making predictions.



> 7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?


Non-Fiction. I have no bias towards either, my favorite books happen to be non-fiction philosophy.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

1. What's your MBTI type?
ISFP
2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
Fast
3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)
Auditory
4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)
Depends on what I'm reading. If it's not interesting stuff, I will get distracted.
5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?
Skimmer
6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading
7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?
The ones I enjoy reading have both elements of fiction and non fiction in equal measure, it keeps me entertained.


----------



## Yukeetah (Jun 9, 2015)

*1. What's your MBTI type?*
ISFJ
*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)*
I'd say I'm quite a fast reader and I sometimes skip paragraphs that I deem as not worth reading.
*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader?*
Auditory
*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations?*
I tend to get distracted by imagined continuations.
*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*
More of a skimmer unless I force myself to actually memorize details.
*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*
Mostly in a straight line only rereading pages when I skipped too many details.
*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*
Mostly non-fiction, if it is something that I can make practical use of, I love it.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Quick survey, because I'm curious if there's a relationship between MBTI type and reading style/habits.

1. ISTJ
2. when i'm interested in something i can read fast, but usually I'm absorbing the information so I don't know. 
3. Auditory, always been auditory, I love music and I also hear the words when I read. 
4. When I'm reading, no, but the problem is picking up the book after I put it down, got like 10 unfinished books right now. 
5. (same as question 2 for me, I love the details)
6. I never skip, I'd lose track that way, now if I read it once and am re-reading then skipping might be an option. 
7. Non-fiction, mostly bios and how-to's.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

> 1. What's your MBTI type?


ISTP



> 2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)


I must be in between.



> 3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)


I am an auditory reader; to be honest I hadn’t realized it before now.



> 4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)


If I am enjoying the book, nothing can disturb me at all, it’s almost like an out of body experience for me. Being someone who is deeply aware of their surrounding these escapades are necessary for me. 



> 5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?


I am more of a skimmer until I find a scene that needs extra attention.



> 6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?


Straight lines for me, unless I didn’t understand something, but that is not the rule.



> 7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?


Fiction all the way, I don’t need to read about reality, I am surrounded by it all the time already. Reading should be an exploring experience and this require new territories.


----------



## Aarya (Mar 29, 2016)

*1. What's your MBTI type?*
My latest result was ENFP

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)*
Both, depending on the book and amount of unknown information given.

*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)*
Visual, I picture most scene and even possible outcomes. But also auditory, especially with dialogues.

*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)*
Mainly I do get distracted by a lot of other thoughts that spring from what I am reading, but after the "imagination session" is over I return to the story.

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*
Depends on the book. I have certain fields of interest too. While reading Margaret Mitchell's _Gone with the Wind_ for example I have to confess I skipped quite some passages that only included plain historical details. 
While reading Umberto Eco's _Name of the Rose_ I absolutely loved the influx of information and tried searching for many things that I didn't know about. 

*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*
Nope, straight. Sometimes I might cheat though, take a look at the ending. I did that when I was small for example and reading the Chronicles of Narnia (they were the first books I bought form my own gathered money, 7). It was pretty abstract though (the ending of the last one) so I kept telling myself "Oh man, maybe it;s different.. maybe it refers to something else..." in a way it did, in a way it didn't. Anyways, I wanted to illustrate my point. I'm not a big fan of sad endings unless hope is given or, something open to interpretation. Yea I'm a sucker at the idea of "stops", in my mind there is a continuation to everything, in a more or less abstract way.

It just came to mind, I did cheat when I read _Atemschaukel_ by Herta Muller (known as _The Hunger Angel_ in the US?) a book written in collaboration with a concentration camp survivor. As the realities written there simply became too brutal for me at one point, I threw a look but skipped chapters. A lot. I didn't quite want to imagine all the torturing scenes from the middle. And then I read the final chapters. So yea, in such cases as well (i was not unfamiliar with the subject though, I went to Poland and Auschwitz and my own history teacher was part Jewish and organised a commemoration day every year)

*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*
I believe it inclines towards the fiction side. Even with historical details included, Karl May's _Winnetou_ for example remains a fiction, doesn't it? If we included stuff like encyclopedias and online reports, then it could be a tie.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

*1. What's your MBTI type?*
eSTP

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)*
Does kind of depend who your putting me up against. I would say middle. There are many many people who read faster then myself as well as slower then myself. 

*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)*
Auditory

*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)*
Assuming I am enjoying what I read, then I can concentrate. Its extremely hard tho for me to always concentrate. I can read pages of things and not actually absorb any of what I just read because I drifted away in thought while reading the words. But thats usually if the subject does not interest me. I struggle reading the more there is alot of activity around. I get anxious and it is hard. Its very hard for me to take a test I hear and see everything around me, legs tapping, foot tapping, finger tapping, gum smacking, sighs, clocks ticking. Gawd its just awful. 

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*
Depends. If something really really interests me I will read thorough. But overall a skimmer. 
*
6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
*Honestly I cheat alot reading. I very frequently go thru skimming the top and bottom of paragraphs to get the jist. If I think I lost some info or need clarity I will go back and look more indepth. I struggle with fictional books because I will read like a few chapters into the beginning and then just skip to the end to find out the ending. 


*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*
Usually non fiction. 
Way more of a biography, history, encyclopedia kind of person overall as far as reading goes.


----------



## Mean Aunt Seena (May 7, 2015)

bananacrab said:


> Quick survey, because I'm curious if there's a relationship between MBTI type and reading style/habits.
> 
> 1. What's your MBTI type?
> 2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
> ...


1. ENTJ
2. I must be pretty fast because I do flip the pages on my Kindle app every few seconds and I become aware of people watching me do this if I'm in public after a couple minutes.
3. Auditory
4. I focus, but I can drop what I'm doing on a moment's notice. I just find it a bit annoying if I'm in the zone.
5. I speed read, but I've been doing this for decades, so I pick up most of the details. I used to read every letter when I read and if I am reading something for work (policies, etc.), I still read in this way and memorize things on the first go.
6. Straight line, although once in a while I will do a double-take if I've been interrupted and a shocker comes up right afterward.
7. I read a mix of both. I am extremely picky about the fiction writers I read, so sets of books by YOUR favorite writer are not generally a good gift idea for me. (More than one ex-boyfriend has made this mistake.)


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I skipped questions 1 and 4 as they can be deduced, and are therefore stupid questions (given the context of my answers (4)).

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted).*
I'm a rather fast reader, but I have concentration problems, so it usually takes me longer than normal. This is the main reason I hate books, as they're big walls of text. Adding on to that, I don't like it how inflexible most books are, not being able to stay open when reading.

*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)*
[I usually read visually, which is faster, but I sometimes do it auditory when I have problems concentrating.

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*
That depends on how the text is broken up. If it's a wall of text, I skim through most of it, but if it's broken up into smaller pieces, I pay attention to everything. I can't read a giant text as a whole.

*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*
The concept of reading sort of implies the former, but my attention problems usually result in the latter.

*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*
Most of the fiction, I watch. Mainly anime, series and movies. As a visual thinker, reading fiction feels restricting to the mind, as the means of expression are limited to text. Reading fiction has to make the brain reformat the information into pictures, audio, video, sensual stimuli, etc.
_Example:_
Imagine, if every one of your senses and mental functions were doors of the same size, that all lead to the brain. Now, reading fiction shoves all of the information through one door, which can be mentally exhausting if that door isn't big enough to fit all of the information through it.
It makes much more sense to distribute the information into its respective categories, such as using your eyes to see, your ears to hear, and your brain to think. This is what movies do. This is why it takes so much longer to read a book, than to watch a movie, even if they contain the exact same information (which is very rare in movie adaptations).

Most of the things I read are facts and theories. It's much easier to use your senses to make your mind understand, than to use your mind to make your senses understand. Of course I can imagine with high accuracy, but it's still not easy doing it. My thinking ability exceeds my physical abilities by far, and I can come up with insightful deductions and amazing theories, once I fully understand the material (information) I'm working with.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

*1. What's your MBTI type?*
ISTJ

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader?*
Quite slow.

*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader?*
Visual.

*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations?*
I don't get distracted by my own thoughts, but I can easily get distracted by outside stimuli, such as noises. 

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*
I read every detail.

*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*
I mostly read from the beginning to end, but I sometimes go back to recheck something if I'm not 100% sure.

*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*
Slightly more fiction.


----------



## cyhtmt (May 6, 2016)

*1. What's your MBTI type?* ISTJ

*2. Are you a fast or slow reader?* Medium

*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader?* Auditory. This could be because I am multi-lingual.

*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)* Easy to concentrate

*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?* Depends on why I am reading; time and brain matter are limited resources!  For difficult reads and/or when I need to pay attention, I pay attention to everything, grammar and all. For casual/fun reading, I pay attention but don't try too hard (ie, skip words I don't know). Sometimes I skim for the bold headings in a magazine article to see if it is worth reading. For required reading, I usually read the first and last paragraphs, then skim for bolded headings. If more information is required, then I will actually read the material.

*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?* Please see above answer. I sometimes re-read if the text is difficult.

*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?* Almost solely fiction as a child/teen, now more non-fiction than fiction.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

bananacrab said:


> Quick survey, because I'm curious if there's a relationship between MBTI type and reading style/habits.
> 
> 1. What's your MBTI type?
> 2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
> ...


1. ESTJ. 
2. Fast. 
3. Generally, auditory. If I'm supposed to read something fast, visual. 
4. Yes, generally. 
5. Skimmer, though if it's a detailed description of something, I pay attention to every detail. 
6. Depends on the kind of book. 
7. Most fiction, though I enjoy non-fiction as well, and some of the most interesting books I've read has been non-fiction.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

1. What's your MBTI type? 
ISTP
2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
Supposedly around 500WPM according to the Staples test.
3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)
Probably auditory.
4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)
I might get distracted if its a theoretical book obviously but if it's good fiction, I'm usually in to it.
5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?
More of a skimmer I guess. I'll go back and re-read things though.
6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
Both. Depends 
7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?
A mixture of both but probably more fiction.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

*1. What's your MBTI type? *ENFP
*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.) *I'm a very fast reader, but I do have a tendency to get distracted 
*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.) *Both with a little more emphasis on auditory. If I don't know how a word is pronounced, I look it up in my fatass dictionary.
*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.) *When I start reading the book I get distracted, but then as I keep reading I get absorbed in the story.
*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer? *I'm a skimmer, but I reread my books often so I catch things later.
*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
*I read from the beginning to end typically, but sometimes something else will catch my eye.
*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction? *Definitely fiction, but I usually read 2 books at a time because I have no attention span, and one of them is usually fiction and the other nonfiction.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

*What's your MBTI type? *ISTJ 
*Are you a fast or slow reader? *Faster than most 
*Are you an auditory or visual reader?* Auditory 
*Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? *Easy to STAY focused, not always easy to GET focused. 
*Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer? *Details when there are important ones... skim/skip the bullcrap. 
*Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading? * I don't generally skip around but I will go back if I skimmed something that turned out to be an important detail that I find to be missing later. 
*Do you read more fiction or non-fiction? * Non-fiction... almost exclusively. I used to enjoy science fiction as a pre-teen and teen, but high school literature classes where you were flat-out wrong if you interpreted something different than the teacher killed all interest in reading fiction. I still got 'A's in those classes but hated the whole "pull an interpretation out of your ass, and it better be the right one" routine.


----------



## hubbins (Nov 24, 2014)

1. INTJ

2. pretty fast

3. i actually have no idea, i think i am an auditory reader though

4. concentration is easy most of the time

5. depends on what i'm reading, i think i'm in the middle but leaning toward being a skimmer 

6. again, depends on what i'm reading, i do tend to skip around a lot if the text is predictable or uninteresting 

7. used to read a lot of realistic fiction, recently started reading nonfiction almost exclusively


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

bananacrab said:


> Quick survey, because I'm curious if there's a relationship between MBTI type and reading style/habits.
> 
> 1. What's your MBTI type?
> 2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
> ...


1. INFP
2. Fast reader
3. Visual reader
4. It is easy for me to concentrate and get lost in the books I read. 
5. I am more of a skimmer
6. Straight line
7. Both, depending on my mood. I read a lot of art books but also a great deal of fiction


----------



## Baron Rockmore (Mar 25, 2016)

bananacrab said:


> Quick survey, because I'm curious if there's a relationship between MBTI type and reading style/habits.
> 
> 1. What's your MBTI type?
> 2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
> ...


1.ENTJ
2.Fast.
3.Visual. But sometimes i calmly pronounce the words to stay focus when there's distractions.
4.Distracted.
5.A detailed skimmer.
6.I don't mind to skip back and re-read again to get more hints or when i'm unsure about the text i've read.
7.Non-fiction. I mostly read phylosophy, politics, history, ideology, literature and journal. Some fictions like Atlas Shrugged, The Dogs of War and Fear & Loathing In Las Vegas can be fun too.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

*1. What's your MBTI type?
*INFP
*
2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
*fast
*
3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)
*auditory
*
4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)
*can concentrate
*
5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?
*skimmer
*
6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
*um straight line
*
7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?
*non


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

*1. What's your MBTI type?*...to be determined. Maybe ESFP
*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.) *Extremely fast. *
3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.) *Auditory. Wait, there are people who don't pronounce the words in your head? I never knew that. 
*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.) *I can focus pretty well if I'm really enjoying it, otherwise I find it harder, just because my thoughts flit around. *
5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer? *Skimmer, unless it's about a character or plotline I'm particularly interested in. *
6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading? *Beginning to end. 
*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction? *Both, though fiction for relaxation and nonfiction during the academic year.


----------



## SamDomex (May 12, 2016)

*Mbti*

*MBTI* is very unique tool. it provides insight into one's personality, motivations, natural strengths, and potential areas of growth.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

1. INTJ
2. Fast
3. Auditory
4. Often get distracted
5. Skimmer
6. Both, depends on the book
7. Non-fiction


----------



## sin is happiness (May 12, 2016)

It really depends. Mostly I will skim what I read. But if I need to learn it I will read slow and try to remember every details.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

*1. What's your MBTI type?*
ISTP
*2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)*
Quite fast, but I get distracted really easily when I'm not interested.
*3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)*
I don't know, I both visualize what I'm reading in my mind and hear the words in my head.
*4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)*
If I'm enjoying the book, it's unlikely for me to get distracted.
*5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?*
Skimmer
*6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?*
If a sentence or passage fascinates me, I'm likely to re-read it a few times. Same thing when I don't get something the first time. Otherwise, I just keep reading.
*7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?*
I have to read a lot of non-fiction for school, but when the decision is my own I'm more likely to read fiction.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

bananacrab said:


> Quick survey, because I'm curious if there's a relationship between MBTI type and reading style/habits.
> 
> 1. What's your MBTI type?
> 2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)
> ...


1. INFP
2. Fast if the book is Interesting, slow otherwise.
3. Both
4. Yes I find it easy to concentrate, I can detach myself from the outside world in heartbeat If I want too.
I also can read like the speed of lightening while in a car, most people can't, I love to read while the car
is in motion.
5. Details can sometimes be of Importance depending on the book and topic. If not, then no, I hate details.
6. I read the first chapter, like movies I pick up on the Jest of what is going on, If I get too much Information 
from the first chapter, like a movie, I don't have the motivation to finish it, I already know the ending.
7. In that case, I skim, If not, then I don't want to spoil reading ahead of where I am.
8. Always Non-fiction. I'm a picky reader, I look for sure signs of Te in the authors writing. I prefer books written by Te writers. I read the back and it sometimes gives me a bit of a heads up, not always though. I might dabble in fiction when I don't have anything else to read.


----------



## NotGettingThere (May 13, 2016)

1. What's your MBTI type?

_INFP_
2. Are you a fast or slow reader? (Ignoring any tendency to get distracted.)

_Fast. _

3. Are you an auditory or visual reader? (Auditory = pronouncing the words in your head. Visual = not subvocalizing the words at all.)

_Visual._

4. Do you find it easy to concentrate on what you are reading, or do you often get distracted by other thoughts/outside stimuli/imagined continuations? (Assuming you are enjoying the book.)

_Super easy to concentrate on a book- I hyperfocus and it's like a movie playing in my mind._ 

5. Do you read and pay attention to every detail, or are you more of a skimmer?
_
Depends on sections and the authors chops. If the book is gratuitously info dumpy be prepared for me to skim "because ain't no one got time for that". _

6. Do you read from beginning to end in a straight line, or do you do a fair bit of skipping back and forth and re-reading?
_
Straight line start to finish. I only go back if I need to clarify something._

7. Do you read more fiction or non-fiction?

_I read more fiction than non fiction but I read a combo. _


----------

